# Good Microbreweries To Visit In Melbourne?



## johno1975 (23/8/13)

Hi Guys,

Going to Melbourne tomorrow for 5 days. Are there any recommended micro breweries or brew pubs to visit?

I'll be staying at Braybrook and will have a car (and designated driver!)

Cheers

Johno


----------



## DU99 (23/8/13)

around melbourne and suburbs..about hr's drive north you have holgate (woodend).


----------



## meathead (23/8/13)

Matilda bay Bertie st port Melbourne not sure if it's micro tho
Two brothers moorabbin
Mountain goat Richmond
White rabbit healesville bit of a drive but if you also like wine your on the doorstep of the yarra valley


----------



## meathead (23/8/13)

True south beaumauris


----------



## toolio666 (23/8/13)

They aren't micros but both have a good selection of craft beers on tap... The Junction hotel (Newport) or bit further is the Park Hotel in Werribee.


----------



## pyrosx (23/8/13)

Mountain Goat (Richmond) if you can get there when they're open (I think it's only wednesday and friday) - if not, the Royston is just around the corner, and an awesome pub. (Slow beer, also in Richmond has also blown my mind a couple of times)

If you're in the city centre - check out Cookie (thai food), Mrs Parmas (parmas... derr) for food + good beer - or Beer Deluxe or the Local Taphouse for just beer

Temple (Brunswich, I think) is apparently good, haven't made my way there yet, but heard good things.


----------



## pat_00 (27/8/13)

Wouldn't really bother with White Rabbit, they only had 2 beers on tap when I was there a week ago. I also stopped by Hargrave Hills, in Yarra Glen, their ESB and Pilsner were great.

I second the Mountain Goat and Two Brothers suggestions.

Anyone been to Kooinda? Love their beers, but i'm not sure if they open the brewery up to the public.


----------



## syl (27/8/13)

Mountain Goat #1!!!!!!!!

Temple has closed now?


----------



## surly (27/8/13)

pat_00 said:


> Wouldn't really bother with White Rabbit, they only had 2 beers on tap when I was there a week ago. I also stopped by Hargrave Hills, in Yarra Glen, their ESB and Pilsner were great.
> 
> I second the Mountain Goat and Two Brothers suggestions.
> 
> Anyone been to Kooinda? Love their beers, but i'm not sure if they open the brewery up to the public.


Kooinda open to the public on a Fri evening from 5pm. Usually stay open till around 11 or so.
Plenty of tables and old couches to chill on, but food is BYO/order in.

Also look into Mornington Peninsular Brewery if you want to drive that far.
Temple I believe are still closed.


----------



## Yob (27/8/13)

That'll happen with receivership... I wouldn't expect doors to open again unfortunately


----------



## brente1982 (27/8/13)

Yes, did the OP actually mean micro breweries or craft breweries???


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/8/13)

Get up to Holgate at Woodend (catch the train though, so no poor prick has to drive) during the week and talk to Ian or Nick.

Those two LOVE homebrewers, (Ian especially loves it when they bring him samples of Roadtrip clones...)

Tell 'em Dan sent you....


----------



## Tiny_Tim (2/9/13)

Yob said:


> That'll happen with receivership... I wouldn't expect doors to open again unfortunately


You spoke too soon mate. Looks like Temple are back.
http://craftypint.com/news/post/rebuilding-the-temple/


----------



## surly (2/9/13)

Tiny_Tim said:


> You spoke too soon mate. Looks like Temple are back.
> http://craftypint.com/news/post/rebuilding-the-temple/


Awesome!
Was pretty disappointed when Temple closed. Sounds like the more laid-back atmosphere they are going for will suit Brunswick a bit better too.


----------



## bum (2/9/13)

brente1982 said:


> Yes, did the OP actually mean micro breweries or craft breweries???


Very interested to hear what you think the distinction might be in this market.


----------



## Edak (2/9/13)

Tiny_Tim said:


> You spoke too soon mate. Looks like Temple are back.
> http://craftypint.com/news/post/rebuilding-the-temple/


Sweet, my office is literally next door. Will be good to get some take aways. 
Went to the goat last Friday night and I had their vanilla coffee Porter. Oh my god fantastic!

Oh and had a takeaway hopweizenbock just tonight, whatarippermate!


----------

